# When's The Next Fight Thread?



## Guest (Jan 22, 2018)

They are fun.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

It's on.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Ontario sucks balls.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2018)

You pussys fight like pussys.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

capnjim said:


> Ontario sucks balls.


Your mom's balls

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Player99 said:


> You pussys fight like pussys.


Your dad's pussy

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

My mom could kick the crap out of both Diaz brothers at the same time.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

capnjim said:


> My mom could kick the crap out of both Diaz brothers at the same time
> but she prefers to be spit roasted by them.​


​


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

now thems be fighting words.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Epiphones are just as good as Gibsons. 

Vintage guitars are better than modern.

Paper in oil capacitors sound better. 

Nitro is better than poly. 

Point to point is better than PCB. 

Tubes are better than modellers. 

Tone is in the fingers. 

Tone is in the wood. 

Tone is in the pickups. 

Tone is in the pedal batteries. 

Pedals are for noobs. 

(How’s that for a start?)


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

adcandour said:


> now thems be fighting words.


Yeah...but I'm from queebek and we fight with fists and not words so it would not be fair. Maybe you could fight my 9 year old daughter and she could only use one hand.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

capnjim said:


> Yeah...but I'm from queebek and we fight with fists and not words so it would not be fair. Maybe you could fight my 9 year old daughter and she could only use one hand.


I would absolutely smoke a 9 year old girl. fact.

Yeah, I'd probably walk away from a fight with a Quebecer. You guys are savages.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

adcandour said:


> I would absolutely smoke a 9 year old girl. fact.
> 
> Yeah, I'd probably walk away from a fight with a Quebecer. You guys are savages.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

There is a reason beer goes on sale in quebec....its to keep us happy and sedated.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2018)

capnjim said:


> There is a reason beer goes on sale in quebec....its to keep us happy and sedated.


Whenever it goes on sale knife fight stats go way up.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Its always on sale....every week. It also distracts us from the most crooked useless politicians on the entire planet.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2018)

butterknucket said:


>


What's with all the Quebec references?


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Player99 said:


> What's with all the Quebec references?


You got a problem with Quebec buddy?????


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2018)

capnjim said:


> You got a problem with Quebec buddy?????


I was born in la belle provence. So ya, I have a problem with it.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

As well you should my friend


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

adcandour said:


> I would absolutely smoke a 9 year old girl. fact.
> 
> Yeah, I'd probably walk away from a fight with a Quebecer. You guys are savages.


Not savages, just dullards.
It's Official, Quebec University Girls Are Ranked Smarter Than Quebec University Guys
You'd have to be, to not mind if your wife worked at Club Supersexe, which pretty much every *straight* quebecer has .




I kid, I kid.
Quebec has brought us many great ....goalies...and Pepsi.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

**Warning, Extreme Violence**


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Player99 said:


> I was born in la belle provence. So ya, I have a problem with it.


One of many. ;-)


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2018)

WCGill said:


> One of many. ;-)


You didn't.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm trying man, I have been trolling @silvertonebetty and @Steadfastly has me on his ignore list I think.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Diablo said:


> Quebec has brought us many great ....goalies...and Pepsi.


and Bombardier ...................


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Chitmo said:


> ............. and @Steadfastly has me on his ignore list I think.


The highest form of flattery this place can offer. Kind of like GC's version of the Order of Canada.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> and Bombardier ...................




I'll second that, this one is still waiting for the snow to fall.*#*(


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Found it, one of our forum trolls is at it again. 

https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/lola-appreciation-thread.191505/


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2018)

Chitmo said:


> Found it, one of our forum trolls is at it again.
> 
> https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/lola-appreciation-thread.191505/


Snitches get stitches.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Chitmo said:


> Found it, one of our forum trolls is at it again.
> 
> https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/lola-appreciation-thread.191505/


Thankfully someone nuked it. To me that seemed too low for even the lowliest among us.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

jb welder said:


> Thankfully someone nuked it. To me that seemed to low for even the lowliest among us.


I think @Scotty was really offended and complained.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Someone is on a campaign to drive her off the forum. I'd suggest unhitching yourself from that wagon.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

jb welder said:


> Someone is on a campaign to drive her off the forum. I'd suggest unhitching yourself from that wagon.


I think she left on her own terms, something about health issues.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Been a lot of complaints lately against two members. You know who you are. The very next complaint gets somebody banned. I am done deleting and locking threads. Fair warning


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Been a lot of complaints lately against two members. You know who you are. The very next complaint gets somebody banned. I am done deleting and locking threads. Fair warning


I hope whoever those guys are they get what’s coming to them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2018)

Do wat?


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2018)

jb welder said:


> Someone is on a campaign to drive her off the forum. I'd suggest unhitching yourself from that wagon.


Nobody is trying to drive anybody anywhere.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

other than that I got nuthin'


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

jdto said:


> Epiphones are just as good as Gibsons.
> Vintage guitars are better than modern.
> Paper in oil capacitors sound better.
> Nitro is better than poly.
> ...


All the "classic" vintage style guitars are all terribly designed, look ugly, feel bad to play, and sound awful. Yes, that includes teles, strats, LPs, SGs, and anything else pre-1980.

What do I win?


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2018)

jdto said:


> Tone is in the fingers.


----------



## Farmboyjo (Aug 26, 2016)

laristotle said:


>


This is awesome! Immediately forwarded to 3 people, but had to explain to my wife why it was so funny. 

BTW...hockey sucks and real men do basket weaving - while drinking David’s tea.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

vadsy said:


> I think @Scotty was really offended and complained.


Don't assume anything. Wasn't me.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

vadsy said:


> I hope whoever those guys are they get what’s coming to them.


Me too, especially your account deletion. Many of us will applaud


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Scotty said:


> Me too, especially your account deletion. Many of us will applaud


are you implying I'm the guilty party?


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

vadsy said:


> are you implying I'm the guilty party?


Yup


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2018)

vadsy said:


> are you implying I'm the guilty party?


Hang your head in shame.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Player99 said:


> Hang your head in shame.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2018)

There seems to be an overabundance of Aggressive Conservatives here.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Scotty said:


> Don't assume anything. Wasn't me.


I believed you but then I sorta didn't, you seem like a complainer and I'm sure you've written me up at least once


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Player99 said:


> There seems to be an overabundance of Aggressive Conservatives here.


AC, that's a new one. Point 'em out!


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Player99 said:


> There seems to be an overabundance of Aggressive Conservatives here.


Please don't leave out us commies.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2018)

Budda said:


> AC, that's a new one. Point 'em out!


The time I coined the term "Aggressive Conservative" may be the single greatest moment in my life.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

jb welder said:


> Please don't leave out us commies.


“Workers of the world, unite!”

-KPSS


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Player99 said:


> The time I coined the term "Aggressive Conservative" may be the single greatest moment in my life.


Nothing on Google so you have some work to do.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2018)

LanceT said:


> Nothing on Google so you have some work to do.


It will take off organically.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

There needs to be an new term for a phrase that is both an oxymoron yet redundant at the same time!


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2018)

jb welder said:


> There needs to be an new term for a phrase that is both an oxymoron yet redundant at the same time!


How about "The JP Welder Syndrome"?


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Sorry if my statement flew right over your head. It was actually somewhat complimentary.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2018)

jb welder said:


> Sorry if my statement flew right over your head. It was actually somewhat complimentary.


I apologize if I tried to picked a fight with you on the pick a fight thread. All in good fun.

Have a nice day!


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Yes, I realized the irony a little late.  Flew right over _my_ head in fact.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2018)

jb welder said:


> Yes, I realized the irony a little late.  Flew right over _my_ head in fact.


Everything goes over my head. It has taken me a lifetime to finally realize it...


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Here's a little something to drive the aggressive feelings into submission.
...or......totally the opposite result
.




On a serial note:
Who plays the killer guitar solo for Sunglasses at Night?


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

ed2000 said:


> On a serial note:
> Who plays the killer guitar solo for Sunglasses at Night?


IIRC, it was Andy Barnett (ex-Visage).


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Take that, you.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

jb welder said:


> There needs to be an new term for a phrase that is both an oxymoron yet redundant at the same time!


Kudos. I can't seem to advance beyond sarcasm, intended or not.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Player99 said:


> The time I coined the term "Aggressive Conservative" may be the single greatest moment in my life.


Wow! Something we can actually agree on. Not much of bar to measure against, though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2018)

High/Deaf said:


> Wow! Something we can actually agree on. Not much of bar to measure against, though.


Hahaha thanks for the laugh.

Have a nice day.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Player99 said:


> Hahaha thanks for the laugh.
> 
> Have a nice day.


I like it when people take things with the levity intended. Just not enough of that going around anymore.

Cheers! And have a nice day yourself!


The exclamations were in memory of our dearly departed.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

High/Deaf said:


> I like it when people take things with the levity intended. Just not enough of that going around anymore.
> 
> Cheers! And have a nice day yourself!
> 
> ...


He's being nice because mods are gonna boot him if he starts being belligerent again


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2018)

Chitmo said:


> He's being nice because mods are gonna boot him if he starts being belligerent again


Don't start. You'll wind up crying like a little girl.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Player99 said:


> I apologize if I tried to picked a fight with you on the pick a fight thread.





Player99 said:


> Don't start. You'll wind up crying like a little girl.












c'mon son....
this is the pansiest pick a fight thread ever....wheres the obligatory racial or homophobic slurs? comments about each others mommas? nothing. you pack all the wallop of a wet noodle.
Shit "Aggressive Conservative"...sounds like a line from this movie:









trifling muthafucka....probably sings acapella in a flight attendant costume also.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2018)

^^^^hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha BIOTCH


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2018)

Diablo said:


> c'mon son....
> this is the pansiest pick a fight thread ever....wheres the obligatory racial or homophobic slurs? comments about each others mommas? nothing. you pack all the wallop of a wet noodle.
> Shit "Aggressive Conservative"...sounds like a line from this movie:
> 
> ...


Don't look up douchebag.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2018)

Diablo said:


> c'mon son....
> this is the pansiest pick a fight thread ever....wheres the obligatory racial or homophobic slurs? comments about each others mommas? nothing. you pack all the wallop of a wet noodle.
> Shit "Aggressive Conservative"...sounds like a line from this movie:
> 
> ...


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Player99 said:


> Don't start. You'll wind up crying like a little girl.


See what I mean... tame compared to normal. No fight left in him at all.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Only the cool kids get banned.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

LanceT said:


> Only the cool kids get banned.


We’d possibly never know and they probably would not have a chance to brag about it, just fade away into legend.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Player99 said:


> Don't start. You'll wind up crying like a little girl.


This mental midget comes in here talking like hes so bad, wanting to pick fights, make men cry...and this is the weakass elementary school shit he comes up with.



Player99 said:


> ^^^^hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha BIOTCH





Player99 said:


> Don't look up douchebag.












Please....youre so bad....I'm gonna call you MJ. Youre bad ....like Michael Jackson





​










Take a break from fellating your boyfriend for a while and bring some real game punkass MJ99.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Player99 said:


> Don't start. You'll wind up crying like a little girl.





Chitmo said:


> See what I mean... tame compared to normal. No fight left in him at all.


Watch out Chitmo...MJ99 knows a lot about crying...you know, like The Crying Game 
Hes never seen an adams apple he didnt want to put a pearl necklace on.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2018)

Diablo said:


> This mental midget comes in here talking like hes so bad, wanting to pick fights, make men cry...and this is the weakass elementary school shit he comes up with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Diablo said:


> Watch out Chitmo...MJ99 knows a lot about crying...you know, like The Crying Game
> Hes never seen an adams apple he didnt want to put a pearl necklace on.


Your homophobic vitriolic squawking aside, you are like Chester. Lots of yapping and no substance. You can call me Spike.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

MJ99! So glad you made it back home to your parents basement, I was getting worried about you!
Out freshening up your collection of rape souvenirs?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Player99 said:


> ... You can call me Spike.


Spike? You don't like MJ99? That's a shame. But you could be right...after all, there's one difference between you and Michael Jackson....he had kids and you don't (the ones on your hard drive don't count-or as you probably prefer to say "inadmissible").


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2018)

Diablo said:


> Spike? You don't like MJ99? That's a shame. But you could be right...after all, there's one difference between you and Michael Jackson....he had kids and you don't (the ones on your hard drive don't count-or as you probably prefer to say "inadmissible").


You're self-projecting your own defect onto the internet world. It is sad to watch you flap around.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Player99 said:


> You're self-projecting your own defect onto the internet world. It is sad to watch you flap around.


MJ you're going to have to do so much better to make anyone cry around here...or laugh...or feel anything other than that you just aren't as armed for a battle of wits as you thought you were.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2018)

You are just meh. Boring. You are boring me with your gay self projection. And it looks like you are putting so much effort into finding pictures and cutting and pasting. For your ultimate meh fail.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Looks like you got nothing in the tank. Are concerns about my time spent copying and pasting pics really what you think will reduce someone to tears as you put it? 









Behave yourself, little yappy dog.

Nothing to see here folks.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

This fight thread sucks.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Eagerly anticipating the next REAL fight thread...


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

LanceT said:


> This fight thread sucks.


LOL

I had high hopes, until it became a "I know you are but what am I" slugfest.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2018)

I agree.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2018)

High/Deaf said:


> LOL
> 
> I had high hopes, until it became a "I know you are but what am I" slugfest.


----------

